

Ning Adds Social Gaming (Heyzap- YC W09) & E-Commerce Rev. Channels For Networks - dwynings
http://techcrunch.com/2010/06/16/after-going-premium-ning-adds-e-commerce-and-gaming-revenue-channels-for-networks/

======
akkartik
Social games are the new ads.

